# Tell me your thoughts...



## manninophoto (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi everyone...

i recently opened a personal website and i really would really like your opinion...
feel free to have a look at www.clicpik.com/manninophoto

many thanks

Francesco.


----------



## duncanp (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry but...

#1 link does not work....
#2 should be moved...


----------



## tranceplant (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## manninophoto (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi!

I would like you to tell me what you think about my photographs.
Any comments will be much appreciated
I hope you will like them...

ENJOY!!!  

www.clikpic.com/manninophoto


----------



## duncanp (Mar 25, 2006)

could someone move this to the personel website section?



btw really good photos :thumbup:


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 25, 2006)

LOL!! That's one hell of a photo!


----------



## bigfatbadger (Mar 25, 2006)

> End users love us. Imagine BI like that.


What?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 25, 2006)

Done. Plus I have merged manninophoto's two threads on the same site, and in his second post (now right underneath the big Spam-Can) the link also works and takes you to his photos.


----------

